# Regulated mod suggestions



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

Hello fellow vapers.

I have decided to turn to all of you for opinions on what I should get as a regulated mod.

I currently have a svd which I cannot part with as it's one of my first devices and also my gf bought it for me. Even tho I rarely use it...

I've had 3 hana mods which are superb but I don't want another .

What I would like it to do is simple.
I'm a sub ohmer. So it needs to be able to handle a sub ohm coil of around 0.5ohm
I'm not a fan of 100 watt mods. Even 50 seems a bit too high in my opinion. Ideally I'd like it so that I can use my dripper atties in it as well as get myself the aspire atlantis to go on there. Mostly I see myself keeping a fruity flavour in there so that I can just have a toot whenever I feel like a change 

This mod will not be replacing my all day device but more of a change of pace for the evenings when I'm home and also to facilitate when I give my reo ladies a bath.

Any suggestions and a reason as to why u made that suggestion will be very much appreciated


----------



## eviltoy (22/11/14)

Lemo with a ipv2s


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

@Marzuq yes the IPV 2s is a very good option I have one and it is fantastic . Then I know you do not like the 100w modz but I have a sigelei 100w box too . The only reason being that at 20w with the 2x batteries the battery live is insane


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Sorry I like the IPV because of the touch sensor and the magnetic battery door .


----------



## DoubleD (22/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Hello fellow vapers.
> 
> I have decided to turn to all of you for opinions on what I should get as a regulated mod.
> 
> ...




If 0.5 ohms is your happy place I would suggest anything with a YiHi SX 330 V3 board in it like the Sigelei 100w or the IPV V3 100w. They are basically made for the 0.5 ohm'ers like your self. You can comfortably use the IPV2s aswell like @eviltoy and @jtgrey suggested, It uses the YiHi SX330 V2s, which is a 60w board, according to steam engine its sweet spot is 0.8 but it will still get the job done at 0.5 I'm sure.

Ooooor.... you could source a module and some diy parts and put it into any box of your choosing from an altoids tin to a custom wooden box mod and vape the rest of your days like a boss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHeunis (22/11/14)

Seeing as you didn't put a budget on it...

How about a DNA40?
VaporShark for its amazing pricepoint and performance or VaporFlask for its insane price and performance.
Also, 2 batteries in Flask for really long battery life!


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/14)

WHeunis said:


> Seeing as you didn't put a budget on it...
> 
> How about a DNA40?
> VaporShark for its amazing pricepoint and performance or VaporFlask for its insane price and performance.
> Also, 2 batteries in Flask for really long battery life!




I am open to any and all ideas at this point. There are so many options available and I feel that this buy should probably be based on community input as I have not as yet made a buy based on the forum direction.


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> If 0.5 ohms is your happy place I would suggest anything with a YiHi SX 330 V3 board in it like the Sigelei 100w or the IPV V3 100w. They are basically made for the 0.5 ohm'ers like your self. You can comfortably use the IPV2s aswell like @eviltoy and @jtgrey suggested, It uses the YiHi SX330 V2s, which is a 60w board, according to steam engine its sweet spot is 0.8 but it will still get the job done at 0.5 I'm sure.
> 
> Ooooor.... you could source a module and some diy parts and put it into any box of your choosing from an altoids tin to a custom wooden box mod and vape the rest of your days like a boss




I am liking this idea. Very much so. But time eludes me so this would be a rather slow moving project


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

@Marzuq I just had another idea . Since you tried everything and you are very happy with the reo , why don't you build a diy box ! I would keep you busy and if you are finished building it you would be surprised how satisfying it is to vape on something that you have built yourself


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

Good thread @Marzuq 
I am in a similar boat to you

I am also looking for a good regulated mod with more power. (Than the SVD)
Also looking for quality and ease of use. 
Battery life also quite important. 
Mainly for home use

Am watching this thread with interest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

@Marzuq , @Silver I allso been using a smok bec pro for about 3 months now . It is not a box but a tube but what I like about the bec is the fact that you can set the watts or voltage in seconds . So what you can do is to let is start up with 30w to heat the coil fast and then bring the wattage down to say 18w for another second . Works nice with a dripper and gives you the option to do a heavy coil build with out the waiting time for it to heat up .


----------



## Dubz (22/11/14)

How about this? SMOK Xpro BT50W Mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (22/11/14)

Anyone know who stocks the BEC pro at this very moment??


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Anyone know who stocks the BEC pro at this very moment??



Check with Vape mob. You can check the website or ask @NimbusCloud


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Anyone know who stocks the BEC pro at this very moment??


@Achmat88 as soon as my reo arrive I will be selling my bec pro if you can wait for about a week


----------



## Achmat89 (22/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Check with Vape mob. You can check the website or ask @NimbusCloud




I checked already bru, they out of stock


----------



## Achmat89 (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Achmat88 as soon as my reo arrive I will be selling my bec pro if you can wait for about a week



Have you thought of a price yet? and where are you located


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Achmat88 as soon as my reo arrive I will be selling my bec pro if you can wait for about a week


You can have it for 1k and it is in flawlessly condition not I scratch .


----------



## Achmat89 (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> You can have it for 1k and it is in flawlessly condition not I scratch .



Ok bru, its actually for a buddy of mine but im sure he can wait about a week. Are you in Cape Town?


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> You can have it for 1k and it is in flawlessly condition not I scratch .


In Vredenburg at the moment so you can easily pick it up or I will be in Cape Town on the 26 if you are interested


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Pm me so that we do not completely hijack this thread . Sorry @Marzuq


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Pls delete your post with your phone nr in it . I will pm you then you can give me your nr again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/14)

@jtgrey I would.love to bud my own mod. And I agree the satisfaction of vaping on something I have built myself would make it so much more worthwhile but unfortunately time is an issue for me right now. But I haven't written the idea off. I may just go ahead and do it when the time factor is resolved. 

@Silver please keep me in mind when you do find a mod that works for you . I think we are on the same page about what we ate looking for. 

I'm just not too keen on something space age looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> In Vredenburg at the moment so you can easily pick it up or I will be in Cape Town on the 26 if you are interested


What?  Do you stay in the burg bra?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> What?  Do you stay in the burg bra?


@DoubleD lol bro yes I am working here at the moment . But I stay in KZN . Working on the iron oar line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @DoubleD lol bro yes I am working here at the moment . But I stay in KZN . Working on the iron oar line


Like julle wereld hier nogal baie net die wind is bietjie erg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @DoubleD lol bro yes I am working here at the moment . But I stay in KZN . Working on the iron oar line



hahaha oh okay, for a minute there I was like "awe home slice!!" 

Totally agree about the wind but thats the weskus for you, we can have all the seasons packed into one day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> hahaha oh okay, for a minute there I was like "awe home slice!!"
> 
> Totally agree about the wind but thats the weskus for you, we can have all the seasons packed into one day


Will be here till 26 then I am going back home for a change  . Can not wait because plenty vape mail waiting for me


----------



## DoubleD (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Will be here till 26 then I am going back home for a change  . Can not wait because plenty vape mail waiting for me



That sounds like a lot to handle, you should take me with you to help share the vapemail

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (22/11/14)

okay I'll stop hijacking this thread lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ESH (22/11/14)

Hi there, I would go with the IPV2, I vape from 7 watts to +- 28 watts, I tend to vape light in the mornings and then ramp up during the day and back down in the evenings.
I tend to vape mostly fruity and desert flavors and seriously like the IPV2.
Have a look at the review http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ipv2-by-pioneer4you.6993/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @jtgrey I would.love to bud my own mod. And I agree the satisfaction of vaping on something I have built myself would make it so much more worthwhile but unfortunately time is an issue for me right now. But I haven't written the idea off. I may just go ahead and do it when the time factor is resolved.
> 
> @Silver please keep me in mind when you do find a mod that works for you . I think we are on the same page about what we ate looking for.
> 
> I'm just not too keen on something space age looking



Will do @Marzuq 
Please keep me in mind too


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

After having used the iStick for a while now I have to say it is one impressive package in a small form! Now they need to make one slightly bigger to take the bigger tanks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Skobbejak (22/11/14)

Bigger tanks?
I run my kayfun, russian and taifun on mine, works like a charm.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Bigger tanks?
> I run my kayfun, russian and taifun on mine, works like a charm.



Yes I'm sure it does... but I'm a bit OCD and the overhang upsets me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

@Skobbejak I think @Rob Fisher is talking about the overhang of the bigger tanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Skobbejak I think @Rob Fisher is talking about the overhang of the bigger tanks


Lol bit late on my reply I see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skobbejak (22/11/14)

Ok, sorry


----------



## Skobbejak (22/11/14)

Yep, it looks abit weird...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

Yip that I can't live with... just looking at the pic causes me pain!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

Silver said:


> Will do @Marzuq
> Please keep me in mind too


Most certainly will as this quest continues. Won't be something I rush into tho. More of a get the right mod in one go process


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that I can't live with... just looking at the pic causes me pain!


Agreed. That just won't sit well with me either


----------



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

So, as a backup then?? It works like a charm... Aslong as you only use it at home...


----------



## Arthster (23/11/14)

Sorry for high jacking your thread, but what would you guys recommend for a noobi sub-ohmer as good getting into regulated mod? I'm currently using the SMOK furry-S and the SMOK X Pure RDA

I am  scared while Vaping on this thing purely because its not regulated. I test the battery every second puff to make sure I'm not discharging to much


----------



## jtgrey (23/11/14)

@Arthster hi bro not to put you down or anything but if you are so scared to use it then it is probably a sign that you do not know all the "Stuff" to be doing low ohm . 
Only when you know exactly what you are doing you can go sub ohm .
All the safety warnings on this forum is there out off fellow vapers own experience and should be taken very seriously .

I am not saying that you do not know what you are doing but normally when you are scared of doing something it is because you are not doing it right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (23/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Arthster hi bro not to put you down or anything but if you are so scared to use it then it is probably a sign that you do not know all the "Stuff" to be doing low ohm .
> Only when you know exactly what you are doing you can go sub ohm .
> All the safety warnings on this forum is there out off fellow vapers own experience and should be taken very seriously .
> 
> I am not saying that you do not know what you are doing but normally when you are scared of doing something it is because you are not doing it right


I know I am going to be for this but I feel safety first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (23/11/14)

@jtgrey Hey bud, I don't know half of what I should know, and unfortunately jumped into it head first and landed up way over my head. But saying that I have gone back to a 1.5 coil on the RDA and building trust in MecMOD. Me being scared is more out of a point of view that I am new to mechanical MOD's and still learning what to expect if that makes sense? I guess i have become to reliant on technology to tell me whats going on. and I need to learn how to do that for myself now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/14)

Arthster said:


> @jtgrey Hey bud, I don't know half of what I should know, and unfortunately jumped into it head first and landed up way over my head. But saying that I have gone back to a 1.5 coil on the RDA and building trust in MecMOD. Me being scared is more out of a point of view that I am new to mechanical MOD's and still learning what to expect if that makes sense? I guess i have become to reliant on technology to tell me whats going on. and I need to learn how to do that for myself now.



Hi @Arthster

If you build a coil that's say 0.8 ohms and you test it with an ohm meter and its fine
And you use a good quality IMR battery
Then there should be no problems at all with sub-ohming on a decent mechanical mod

As for checking the battery every few puffs - don't worry - the vape should get considerably weaker when the battery gets to about 3.5V. You will notice it. It will be as if the vape gets weaker. That is long before you start doing damage to the battery (at about 2.5 volts and below).

I sometimes vape my batteries till they are really really tired and the vape is almost "Clearo like" - and when I take out the battery, I have never seen it lower than 3.5V. I had a 3.5V the other day. But mostly its about 3.6 or 3.7 when I take it out - after about 3 to 4ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (23/11/14)

Awesome thanks for the heads up. I will keep an eye out for that. but I think I know what you mean by "Clearo Like". I think I am getting close to it now. Ill drop it on the tester and check where its at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> I know I am going to be for this but I feel safety first



@jtgrey I doubt very much anyone will come down on you for what you saying . In all honesty it's a good and fair warning. I think if I were to repeat what you said I'd change a word or two and say it more in the lines of.... If you are scared then it means you lack the confidence in either your know on the subject or the quality of the equipment you are using . With that in mind you need to upgrade either one of them or both .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

As interesting as this topic has become guys let's pull it back to what it was intended for . The search for a good regulated mod capable of doing sub ohm vapes. The likes of which a dripper can be used on as well as something like the nautilus atlantis

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (23/11/14)

@Marzuq @jtgrey Hey guys no hassles from me. I did a really stupid thing because I didn't know or think better. I need all the hiding i can get. Agreed safety first!!!

As for kit I think I have pretty decent stuff... my mod is the SMOK 18350 Fury-s (Still looking if i can get the 18650 tube separate) and then I am using the SMOK X-Pure RDA with the ceramic Base. I also swapped the standard magnet that is in the tube for the 7amp fused switch that they give you spare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

Arthster said:


> @Marzuq @jtgrey Hey guys no hassles from me. I did a really stupid thing because I didn't know or think better. I need all the hiding i can get. Agreed safety first!!!
> 
> As for kit I think I have pretty decent stuff... my mod is the SMOK 18350 Fury-s (Still looking if i can get the 18650 tube separate) and then I am using the SMOK X-Pure RDA with the ceramic Base. I also swapped the standard magnet that is in the tube for the 7amp fused switch that they give you spare.



One thing to keep in mind is that this forum is there to help others learn from mistakes already made but also to help others by letting them know about the mistakes you made. No hidings being dealt out here. What you experienced will help the next guy avoid it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

